# 3GP Player 2007



## Unregistriert (20 August 2007)

Hallo, habe mir heute einen neuen Player gezogen

jetzt erzählt mir mein AntiVir etwas von einem heuristischen Treffer unter C:\Programme\3GP Player\is-7CAEU.tmp und etwas von einem Laufzeitpacker PCK/Obsidium -
muss ich mir Sorgen machen??

Gezogen habe ich mir den mov player "3GP Player 2007" auf der [noparse]www.reganam.com/3gp-player-de.htm[/noparse]

Habe das ganze erst mal in Quarantäne verschoben


----------



## Devilfrank (21 August 2007)

*AW: 3GP Player 2007*

Lass die Datei mal bei Jotti und Virustotal prüfen (siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=31646)


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2007)

*AW: 3GP Player 2007*

die .exe scheint sauber zu sein!

Datei 3GP-Player.exe empfangen 2007.08.21 22:10:11 (CET)
Status: Laden ... Wartend Warten Überprüfung Beendet Nicht gefunden Gestoppt 


Ergebnis: 0/32 (0%)
Laden der Serverinformationen... 
Ihre Datei wartet momentan auf Position: 2.
Geschätzte Startzeit is zwischen 46 und 66 Sekunden.
Dieses Fenster bis zum Abschluss des Scans nicht schließen. 
Der Scanner, welcher momentan Ihre Datei bearbeitet ist momentan gestoppt. Wir warten einige Sekunden um Ihr Ergebnis zu erstellen.
Falls Sie längern als fünf Minuten warten, versenden Sie bitte die Datei erneut. 
Ihre Datei wird momentan von VirusTotal überprüft,
Ergebnisse werden sofort nach der Generierung angezeigt. 
 Filter Drucken der Ergebnisse  
Datei existiert nicht oder dessen Lebensdauer wurde überschritten 
Dienst momentan gestoppt. Ihre Datei befindet sich in der Warteschlange (position: ). Diese wird abgearbeitet, wenn der Dienst wieder startet.

SIe können auf einen automatischen reload der homepage warten, oder ihre email in das untere formular eintragen. Klicken Sie auf "Anfragen", damit das System sie benachrichtigt wenn die Überprüfung abgeschlossen ist. 
 Email:  


Antivirus Version letzte aktualisierung Ergebnis 
AhnLab-V3 2007.8.22.0 2007.08.21 - 
AntiVir 7.4.1.62 2007.08.21 - 
Authentium 4.93.8 2007.08.20 - 
Avast 4.7.1029.0 2007.08.21 - 
AVG 7.5.0.484 2007.08.21 - 
BitDefender 7.2 2007.08.21 - 
CAT-QuickHeal 9.00 2007.08.21 - 
ClamAV 0.91 2007.08.21 - 
DrWeb 4.33 2007.08.21 - 
eSafe 7.0.15.0 2007.08.20 - 
eTrust-Vet 31.1.5076 2007.08.21 - 
Ewido 4.0 2007.08.21 - 
FileAdvisor 1 2007.08.21 - 
Fortinet 2.91.0.0 2007.08.21 - 
F-Prot 4.3.2.48 2007.08.20 - 
F-Secure 6.70.13030.0 2007.08.21 - 
Ikarus T3.1.1.12 2007.08.21 - 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 2007.08.21 - 
McAfee 5102 2007.08.21 - 
Microsoft 1.2803 2007.08.21 - 
NOD32v2 2473 2007.08.21 - 
Norman 5.80.02 2007.08.21 - 
Panda 9.0.0.4 2007.08.21 - 
Prevx1 V2 2007.08.21 - 
Rising 19.37.12.00 2007.08.21 - 
Sophos 4.20.0 2007.08.21 - 
Sunbelt 2.2.907.0 2007.08.21 - 
Symantec 10 2007.08.21 - 
TheHacker 6.1.8.171 2007.08.21 - 
VBA32 3.12.2.2 2007.08.21 - 
VirusBuster 4.3.26:9 2007.08.21 - 
Webwasher-Gateway 6.0.1 2007.08.21 - 
weitere Informationen 
File size: 7999148 bytes 
MD5: c08181f8b8840e27865f9512248c398a 
SHA1: 5f41ca080aff530b3e2762ebdbbfa0ff79abd758 
packers: BINARYRES, UPX 


bei der .tmp scheiden sich die Geister, da Dateigröße = 0


----------



## Heiko (21 August 2007)

*AW: 3GP Player 2007*

Wenn die Größe wirklich Null ist, dann ist da auch nix drin.


----------

